# Reel Repair



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Can anyone steer me to a good reel repair shop. I've got several that need work.
Thank You
bamafan611


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Ron Trine

Rod-n-Reel Depot

458-0428

www.rodnreeldepot.com


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, Ron is the man!!!!!!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Thanks*

Talked to Ron and will be taking him my reels this week. I appreciate the info and contact information.
Thanks again
bamafan611


----------

